# Diablo 2 über Lan



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo

ich hab da mal die frage ob man mit nur einem cd-key diablo2 zusammen über lan spielen kann

schonmal danke für die antworten 
die anne


----------



## Mr.Toast (5. Juli 2008)

Ja geht ohne Probleme.
Im Internet würdest du aber dann zwei Keys brauchen wenn ihr zusammen spielen wollt, aber via Lan-Kabel ist das kein Ding.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Juli 2008)

ah danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

aber du braucsht 2 cds =S
und brennen is da nicht wolltes vor kurzem auch machen
mit crack die viren kammen nur so rein =S


----------



## Panzer01 (5. Juli 2008)

Seit den letzen Patch hat Blizz den Schutz entfernt google mal nach da gibs ne anleitung ohne CD zu Spielen.


----------



## Turtok (5. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> aber du braucsht 2 cds =S
> und brennen is da nicht wolltes vor kurzem auch machen
> mit crack die viren kammen nur so rein =S




cd rein spiel starten cd raus  
das solte gehn wenn du denn eine vollinstalation gemacht hast


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (5. Juli 2008)

ja, danke auf den hinweis hin :3

aber bei mir funktioniert es auch: cd rein, spiel starten, kurz ein bissel laufen, dann gehts danach auch ohne cd weiter


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Über b-net machts aber mehr spaß (mir zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juli 2008)

Seit Patch 1.12 braucht man auch zum Starten des Spiels keine CD mehr.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Seit Patch 1.12 braucht man auch zum Starten des Spiels keine CD mehr.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (5. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Seit Patch 1.12 braucht man auch zum Starten des Spiels keine CD mehr.



Wenns denn immer fiunktionieren würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

geil =)


----------

